# Bad ammo



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

My nephew is home from college and wanted to chase bunnies with me. Unlike other hunting trips together, we had no problems finding cottontails today. Several shots taken by both of us. Now understand, I rarely miss a rabbit. My only explanation....must have been bad ammo. 
Still had a great time afield with my nephew.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ha,ha yes.
Dang donut hole pattern stuff!
Congrats on the outing.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

After my third "miss" I actually took a shot at a snowbank just to make sure something was coming out when I pulled the trigger. Never in my life have I shot that bad.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Sometimes you just gotta make up for previous good shots.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

It was fun trying to come up with any many excuses as possible.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Would have been an oppourtunity to try an over the shoulder with a mirror or behind the back shot or two.

Switch hands and or eyes ect...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

In my low budget youth I used a " whack a mole" hand loader for a twelve guage.
Economy meant aim the shotgun.
A couple poor reloads ejected shot about as far as a person could spit.
Added an interesting deminsion on desired for supper rabbits.
One real cold morning a bunny was spotted in brush and about a foot from it' s hole.
Popped off a round after aiming ( I know ,it' s point a shotgun but...) and the critter just sat there.
Even wanting it to eat ,a second shot would have been an insult. I have since graduated to a curtain of lead theory but back then probably would have worn tweed if it could have been afforded.

I approached the raggit expecting it to dart into it' s burrow to find it frozen solid !


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I should blame my nephew. Many years ago he tagged along with me on a bunny hunt. Saw 3 and shot 3 that day. He thought I was a great hunter. Never told him that 3 rabbits shouldn't take 6-7 shots to kill. So I have a history of bad shooting when he is with me.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Buckbaker said:


> It was fun trying to come up with any many excuses as possible.





Buckbaker said:


> After my third "miss" I actually took a shot at a snowbank just to make sure something was coming out when I pulled the trigger. Never in my life have I shot that bad.


Are you sure you did not witness multiple Christmas miracles......"Dead" rabbits running away???? FM


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Forest Meister said:


> Are you sure you did not witness multiple Christmas miracles......"Dead" rabbits running away???? FM


It's as good of an excuse as any I have.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Buckbaker said:


> My nephew is home from college and wanted to chase bunnies with me. Unlike other hunting trips together, we had no problems finding cottontails today. Several shots taken by both of us. Now understand, I rarely miss a rabbit. My only explanation....must have been bad ammo.
> Still had a great time afield with my nephew.


I must have bought my ammo from the same store LOL. some days you can not miss, others you can not hit the side of a barn, go figure. I guess that's why they call it hunting?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

9 times out of 10 it's that " loose nut " behind the trigger.
It's happened to every single one of my guns at one time or another !


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Went back out with my nephew. Tried for some grouse first. Saw a few but they didn't want to give us any shots. Went by the rabbit hot spot on the way home and went 1 for 1. And yes it was different ammo so I'm sticking to my original story.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Buckbaker said:


> Went back out with my nephew. Tried for some grouse first. Saw a few but they didn't want to give us any shots. Went by the rabbit hot spot on the way home and went 1 for 1. And yes it was different ammo so I'm sticking to my original story.


1 for 1 could have been an accident/ fluke..need more shots taken to be sure.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Waif said:


> 1 for 1 could have been an accident/ fluke..need more shots taken to be sure.


I agree...guess I have to hunt more.


----------

